# Offseason for 2016 - Incredible Bulk Style



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

No long theatrical opening... (new one for me, by now i would be piping up with "roiders, trainers, lend me thou's ears)
New journal for 2016 competition season.

Had a good run this year with 2 lower level shows to get back into competing after a long lay off so i will be upping the ante with 2016

*NABBA SE Qualifier
*PCA Finals (already qualified)
*NABBA Finals (touch wood)

Questioning other shows like MT show, WABBA Hercules but these will be optionals.

Just had 10 days off in Tenerife with Elle, sun sea, cuban cigars and cocktails....feeling refreshed.

diet: (all raw/uncooked weights)

1) 100g oats, 2 scoops whey
2) 120g chicken, 100g green veg, EVOO or nut oil, 100g rice
3) tin tuna, 100g rice, 100g green veg, EVOO or nut oil, apple, biscuit pack (work treat),
4) 120g chicken, 100g rice , 100g green veg, EVOO or nut oil, wholemeal bagel + PB
5) tin tuna, 100g green veg, EVOO or nut oil, 100g rice

POST WORKOUT - 2 scoops whey + 60g carb powder

6) 250g lean mince, 200g green veg, cooking sauce of choice, yoghurt after...
7) 2 scoops whey + 1TBSP PB

macros = 4500 cals~
350 protein (300g)
360 carbs
180 fats
take away the incidental protein from other non meat/diary sources its more like 300g protein.

Starting weight 110kg

Supps from my sponsor www.musclexcess.com

platinum whey
http://musclexcess.com/product/platinum-seal-100-whey/
creatine
http://musclexcess.com/product/100-pure-micronised-creatine/
pre-workout
http://musclexcess.com/product/h-bomb/
multi-vit
http://musclexcess.com/product/platinum-seal-multi-vit-x/


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> No long theatrical opening... (new one for me, by now i would be piping up with "roiders, trainers, lend me thou's ears)
> New journal for 2016 competition season.
> 
> Had a good run this year with 2 lower level shows to get back into competing after a long lay off so i will be upping the ante with 2016
> ...


In you big ugly bastard


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Ps - be good to get some starting pictures up...


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

in bud! followed your last journal so il be looking forward to this


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

At least a proper journal...

Too much women talk in forum lately

I'm in


----------



## noongains (Jun 3, 2011)

In, agreed on starting pics


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> No long theatrical opening... (new one for me, by now i would be piping up with "roiders, trainers, lend me thou's ears)
> New journal for 2016 competition season.


Than fcuk for that! Lol

In mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

starting pics... none as yet, here's me on tuesday in Tenerife though.... still some abs and not a total fat fck (yet)

yup....zoom in....and squint.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

In for this.


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Your feet look massive mate.

In!

Good luck.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Size 13 mate lol... was size 12 before i started on a 2 year long growth course.

Nobody fcking tells you that side effect lol


----------



## BTS93 (Sep 5, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Size 13 mate lol... was size 12 before i started on a 2 year long growth course.
> 
> Nobody fcking tells you that side effect lol


that's insane.


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

In lol


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

In


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

In


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Do you even lift bro........Lol... In for the natty's


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

In bud


----------



## Drako88 (Jun 9, 2014)

Im in!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Great to have all you reprobates on board lol

Back training @ the new shiny gym... performance fitness @ eastbourne.
fcked off david llyod, time to grow, i maxed out all their plate loaders

lat pulldowns
77kg, 84kg, 91kg - 8 reps

t-bar rows
80kg, 90kg, 100kg (too heavy), 80kg - 8 reps

bent rows
120kg, 120kg, 100kg, 100kg - 10 reps

1-ARM rows (hammer strength)
45kg (each side), 55kg, 45kg - 10 reps

deadlifts
warm up*
220kg - 4
170kg - 6
120kg - 10

well, was interesting... red plates are 25kg it seems so i thought they were 20's... pulled 220kg thinking i'd only go in with 200kg for this week lol.

close grip pulldowns
77kg, 84kg, 84kg - 10 reps


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

In! You FREAK!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chest n delts

smith inclines
120kg - 6
110kg - 7
110kg - 5
100kg - 7

db inclines
50kg - 8
50kg - 6
50kg - 5
was looking for a 55kg db but the heavier ones are unlabelled and mixed up so i will seek it out next week

dips - massive no no.
Last week i used the gyms dip set up but its handle positions REALLY didnt agree with my biomechanics so i ****ed up my collar bone connection to the shoulder blade, it was bad for 2 days, now its ok-ish and healing but i cant place weight on my arms from the start position of a dip (hands by waist).

db flys
30kg - 6
30kg - 6
25kg - 7

machine press
77kg - 10
77kg - 10
70kg - 10

db laterals
20, 20, 17.5kg - 10

cable laterals
15, 20, 20kg - 10

reverse pec deck
55kg,55, 55kg - 12-15


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Chest n delts
> 
> smith inclines
> 120kg - 6
> ...


Dips - it's your shoulders ya big Cnut, they're too big 

I have same problem!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hahaha, yeah i like that reasoning....just too big dammit.

Honestly cant wait for the next few weeks, size is piling on daily and being on diet since jan then taking july-sept off gear has led to 'its been a long time coming' boom in size.

last night weight was 17st 9lbs and was a laugh as i see it easily going to 19-20 stone by xmas.

tren...amber nectar lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hahaha, yeah i like that reasoning....just too big dammit.
> 
> Honestly cant wait for the next few weeks, size is piling on daily and being on diet since jan then taking july-sept off gear has led to 'its been a long time coming' boom in size.
> 
> ...


that's what I keep telling myself  :thumb

Are you on cycle now? Did I miss that lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yup, back on the hot sauce lol.


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> yup, back on the hot sauce lol.


How tall are you bud?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

5ft 9 mate


----------



## babyarm (Sep 4, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 5ft 9 mate


LOL you gonna be some beast at 19- 20St.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thats the plan, NABBA rewards freaks so no point turning up looking average lol.

Legs in full training too, dont care if it blows out the proportions, 30" quads on stage takes the judges attention my way!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> yup, back on the hot sauce lol.





Incredible Bulk said:


> 5ft 9 mate





babyarm said:


> LOL you gonna be some beast at 19- 20St.


 :scared: :scared: :scared:

Lol your gonna be a proper monster!!!

What are you running?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

test-e @ 1.2g

tren-e @ 600mg (rising to 800mg)

test-p @ 400mg

dbol @ 60mg ed

additions of NPP and tbol will come in when i switch things up later on.

tbol for dbol, NPP in addition of tren-e etc

no slin, no peptides


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> test-e @ 1.2g
> 
> tren-e @ 600mg (rising to 800mg)
> 
> ...


That's one helluva run mate. Making me drool lol!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its a pain in the ass (pun intended) to jab though, 4-5ml jabs ahoy!!!

legs

squats
*warm up
170kg - 6
170kg - 6
140kg - 10
140kg - 8

lying ham curls (rikkidy awful ham curl!!)
50, 50, 45, 40kg - 10

seated ham curls
70, 77kg, 84, 84kg - 10

leg extensions
56, 63, 70, 77kg - 10 (playing 'guess the weight to use' game)

seated calve raises
45, 45, 60, 60kg - 12-15

loving the log book right now, every lift going up week on week with the course kicking in...when the tren-e takes hold i'm expecting a turbo boost on top.
I cannot emphasise enough the positives to working to a log book, any record of what you lift... stops f*cking about with weights you can handle easily and always pushing forwards.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> its a pain in the ass (pun intended) to jab though, 4-5ml jabs ahoy!!!
> 
> legs
> 
> ...


4-5ml jabs? bloody hell lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Exactly lol... tren comes in 200mg per ml, you have prop @ 100mg/ml, NPP 100mg/ml, test-e 300mg/ml

one jab will be:

1ml tren-e

1ml test-e

1ml-test-p

1ml tren-a

if i fancy a double shot of test-e, its 5ml or add NPP its 5ml

yup adding tren-a until esters for tren-e are reaching blood peak lol. tren train....choooo choooo


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> its a pain in the ass (pun intended) to jab though, 4-5ml jabs ahoy!!!
> 
> legs
> 
> ...


Never gone as high as 5. 4ml is bad enough though!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its not that bad, 5ml barrels leave you with a white knuckle trying to plunge the fcker though


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Exactly lol... tren comes in 200mg per ml, you have prop @ 100mg/ml, NPP 100mg/ml, test-e 300mg/ml
> 
> one jab will be:
> 
> ...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> its not that bad, 5ml barrels leave you with a white knuckle trying to plunge the fcker though


lol can see the pin going off like a dart!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Friday - back n biceps

Straight arm pulldowns x4

Warm up

Close grip pulldowns x 4

91, 98, 105, 98kg x 7

Db rows

60kg x 10 x 3

Low one arm pulley rows

110, 100, 90, 80kg x 8-10

Bb curls

35, 45, 45kg x 10-12

Machine preacher curls

25, 30, 35, 30kg x 10-12

Love this machine, it suits my bio mechanics perfectly.

Db hammer curls

15, 15, 15kg x 12

---------------------------------------

Saturdays workout - chest n triceps

Smith incline press

130, 120, 100, 80kg x 6-8 reps

Machine incline press

77, 84, 84, 84kg x 7-8 reps

Db flys

32.5, 32.5, 25kg x 6-8

Tricep push downs

56, 56, 49, 42kg x 10

OH skulls

40, 40, 40, 30kg x 10-12

Rope oh extensions

35kg x failure x 3


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

15 mins HIIT this morning.... honestly felt like my heart was going to jump out my throat.

10 days smoke free too...wooooot!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> 15 mins HIIT this morning.... honestly felt like my heart was going to jump out my throat.
> 
> 10 days smoke free too...wooooot!


Well done on the no smoking mate. How are you finding it?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Its gettign quite easy tbh mate... the weekend was a breeze and i usually smoke more on the weekend.

coming back from holiday i was smoked out lol, smoking 20-30 a day if out drinking and i would have 2 cubans a day (7" long 3/4" thick ones).


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Its gettign quite easy tbh mate... the weekend was a breeze and i usually smoke more on the weekend.
> 
> coming back from holiday i was smoked out lol, smoking 20-30 a day if out drinking and i would have 2 cubans a day (7" long 3/4" thick ones).


Fair play to you mate! I will stop ............at some point lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

never give up giving up mate... next challenge for me will be the lads weekend away in october. That will be a right nightmare lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> never give up giving up mate... next challenge for me will be the lads weekend away in october. That will be a right nightmare lol


Lol I don't envy you that one fella!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back training

straight arm pulldowns (on lat pulldown)
34, 42, 49, 49kg - 10

t-bar rows
100kg -10
100kg - 8
90kg - 10
Up on last week, sadly asked to not use this any more by the owner in a round about way.. he says the olympic barbell row pivot screwed to the floor would be better for me.... translation, t-bar row wont support more than 100kg and its sounding awfully unstable lol.

bent rows
130kg - 8
130kg - 6
120kg - 8
100kg -10

1-arm hammer strength rows
60kg - 7
55kg - 8
55kg - 7
50kg - 8

deads
*warm up
220kg - 6 (woot)
170kg - 6
120kg - 10

twanged my left erector though, its a muscle pull so should be ok in a few days but fecking annoying.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In for this :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

incline smith
140kg - 5 + 2 (spotted)
120kg - 6 + 1 spotted
120kg - 5 + 1 spotted
100kg - 8

incline machine press
112kg - 6 reps
105kg - 6 reps
98kg - 6 reps
91kg - 8 reps

pec deck
3 sets x 10-12

db flys
22.5kg - 10 reps
22.5kg - 7 reps
17.5kg - 10 reps

next week i will bring inDB pullovers.
I love dips but their dip set up is a bone cruncher, no adjustment to the angle of the bars at all so its either mechanically perfect for you or your clavicles will grind off... and mine have only just started to heal from last time.
Waiting an age for equipment, the gym has an offer on (trial period) so its like January right now

weight this morning, 17st 12lbs (250lbs or 113kg)


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> chest
> 
> incline smith
> 140kg - 5 + 2 (spotted)
> ...


Mornin mate,

Cracking session :beer: Shoulders for me today 

Hows diet and jabs going? Looking at trying equitren on my next cycle. Have you ever used it?

17,12? Fat Cnut


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hey bud!

cheers mate, shoulders and triceps for me too!

diet is good, switched rice for tatties as rice is boring as sh1t to eat lol... added in some wholemeal bagels with cream cheese as well at lunch.

downside to tren = hunger... im like a food machine.

jabs, i have a routine nailed down, glute, quad, glute quad, delt, delt....rinse repeat 

Equi-tren... i dont rate equipoise, its one of those exotics i have never been able to nail down what its adding for me.

Add in tren or deca, bosh...you feel it... dbol..you feel it... bold/equipoise/primo...meh....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

shoulders n tri's

db military press
45kg - 10
45kg - 10
45kg - 8
40kg - 10

could of gone for 50-55kg but when you are cleaning and jerking two db's you kinda stay safe lol
next week i'll have a member of gym team pass me one up.

db laterals
22.5kg - 8
20kg - 10
17.5kg - 10

cable laterals
5 plates - 12
5 plates - 10
5 plates - 10

reverse pec deck
55kg - 12-15 x 3

db shrugs
50kg - failure x 3

OH EZ Skulls
50kg - 12
50kg - 10
50kg - 10
going up to 60kg

tri-pushdowns
56kg - 8
56kg - 7
49kg - 10

close grip bench
60kg - failure x 3

elle has turned on the heating at home.... ma gusta.....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey bud!
> 
> cheers mate, shoulders and triceps for me too!
> 
> ...


Mornin you large git 

Sorry mate missed this yesterday.

You see opposite for me tren = excellent cutting compound lol!

Im gonna give it a go next time around with a decent test base and see how I go. Maybe it'll be good for me?

Nice pressing today mate and laterals. I need to work on laterals lol!!


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> shoulders n tri's
> 
> db military press
> 45kg - 10
> ...


Morning mate. I see a lot of people don't do front raises on shoulder day,is there any particular reason for that?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Mornin you large git
> 
> Sorry mate missed this yesterday.
> 
> ...


Mr Git to you 

Tren-A is good for a cut as the ester is quite short and no water lurking around for weeks.

Tren-E, mother of god.... give it a try.

Thanks mate, working back up to my previous of 65kg DB's


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> Morning mate. I see a lot of people don't do front raises on shoulder day,is there any particular reason for that?


Morning mate! Thye get d1cked totally on chest day which is 2x a week and MP on shoulder day so no need for more front delt head action.

Front delts are always over developed on many many guys and this is the reason, too many exercises for front delts


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Mr Git to you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Mr :scared:

That was tren-e mate. Appetite didn't kick back in until I upped the dose by an extra 200mg/wk.

Nice work on those 65's :beer:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Morning mate! Thye get d1cked totally on chest day which is 2x a week and MP on shoulder day so no need for more front delt head action.
> 
> Front delts are always over developed on many many guys and this is the reason, too many exercises for front delts


I do two moves for front delts. Might leave em out and see what happens. Thanks


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Sorry Mr :scared:
> 
> That was tren-e mate. Appetite didn't kick back in until I upped the dose by an extra 200mg/wk.
> 
> Nice work on those 65's :beer:


Appetite is in a tug of war contest with dbol...one spikes it, one blunts it. I find myself getting leaner right now despite 4500 cals....da fuk.

Cheers!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

FelonE said:


> I do two moves for front delts. Might leave em out and see what happens. Thanks


Should be plenty if you include 2-3 press movements for chest day as well.

You wont notice any negatives, only recovery IMO... switch a front delt exercise for another rear delt exercise


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Should be plenty if you include 2-3 press movements for chest day as well.
> 
> You wont notice any negatives, only recovery IMO... switch a front delt exercise for another rear delt exercise


Will do


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Appetite is in a tug of war contest with dbol...one spikes it, one blunts it. I find myself getting leaner right now despite 4500 cals....da fuk.
> 
> Cheers!


complete head fuk isn't it? You see the cals your eating and think wtf!!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Mr Git to you
> 
> Tren-A is good for a cut as the ester is quite short and no water lurking around for weeks.
> 
> ...


Your faces doing the 65kg's :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

@Dark sim Tosser alert ^^^^


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> @Dark sim Tosser alert ^^^^


Confused...


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Confused...


Whatsto be confused about? i think your a Tosser lol 

Just joshing mate, there was a spam post below yours. i was then gonna edit mine when sim deleted it but i thought sod it lets have a laugh :devil2:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

A1243R said:


> Your faces doing the 65kg's :lol:


you try and keep an oscar winning smile during 130kg of 'i wanna wreck ya' weight lol 

cnut lmao


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

:lol: Dont worry mate im squating tonight for the first time in about 4/5 weeks so i reckon ill be looking like im shetting myself :lol: Also i dont know if you ever have an oscar winning smile mate 

Sorry Verno - stupid quote system :lol:


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> you try and keep an oscar winning smile during 130kg of 'i wanna wreck ya' weight lol
> 
> cnut lmao


 :lol: Dont worry mate im squating tonight for the first time in about 4/5 weeks so i reckon ill be looking like im shetting myself :lol: Also i dont know if you ever have an oscar winning smile mate 

Sorry Verno - stupid quote system :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> :lol: Dont worry mate im squating tonight for the first time in about 4/5 weeks so i reckon ill be looking like im shetting myself :lol: Also i dont know if you ever have an oscar winning smile mate
> 
> Sorry Verno - stupid quote system :lol:


No worries mate. Thought you were trying to get back at me then ............ Bitch


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IN...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lats n biceps

lat pulldowns
119kg - 8
112kg - 8
105kg - 8

straight arm pulldowns
75kg - 10
75kg - 10
80kg - 10
different stack so looks heavier than it is...pulleys and mechanics...

close grip pulldowns
105kg - 8
105kg - 8
98kg - 10

machine rows
77kg - 10
77kg - 10
70kg - 8

forgot my wrist wraps so instantly in a foul mood.
db curls 
22.5kg - 8
22.5kg - 8
22.5kg - 7

preacher machine
40kg - 8
40kg - 8
35kg - 10
30kg - 10

db hammer curls
17.5kg - 10 x 3

I'm literally baking myself to sleep, body temp has gone nutty and its just about manageable.
My pillows need changing... after two days they smell like a tramps ball sack


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lats n biceps
> 
> lat pulldowns
> 119kg - 8
> ...


Nice session mate. I hate forgetting stuff :angry:

Tramps ballsack?? How did you come to...........in fact nah.......I don't wanna know


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Incredible Bulk said:


> lats n biceps lat pulldowns119kg - 8112kg - 8105kg - 8 straight arm pulldowns75kg - 1075kg - 1080kg - 10different stack so looks heavier than it is...pulleys and mechanics... close grip pulldowns105kg - 8105kg - 898kg - 10 machine rows77kg - 1077kg - 1070kg - 8 forgot my wrist wraps so instantly in a foul mood.db curls 22.5kg - 822.5kg - 822.5kg - 7 preacher machine40kg - 840kg - 835kg - 1030kg - 10 db hammer curls17.5kg - 10 x 3 I'm literally baking myself to sleep, body temp has gone nutty and its just about manageable.My pillows need changing... after two days they smell like a tramps ball sack


Good lifting mate, are you training each body part twice a week ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

haha they were dark times...



andymc88 said:


> Good lifting mate, are you training each body part twice a week ?


chest and back yes, everything else just the once 

My upper body needs to come in to balance the legs


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> haha they were dark times...
> 
> chest and back yes, everything else just the once
> 
> My upper body needs to come in to balance the legs


 :nono:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

trained at Underground gym in Portslade on friday with friends.

Great session, just chest and light delts before a nandos so nothing to report other than you need a booth with a lot of space when post workout lug heads all sit down, its all elbows in ribs and cheeks when trying to eat at a tiny table lol.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back

mixing it up now, used to have a heavier row/deadlift day and a lighter lat focused workout on a few days later.
After throwing the back out AGAIN with deads, i am left pondering what worth they have again...i love pulling heavy from the floor and want that 300kg again but not when a thrown out back screws over squats and other rowing.

Straight arm pulldowns
56kg, 56kg, 49kg, 42kg - 10

bent rows
140kg - 10
140kg - 8
140kg - 8
120kg - 10
100kg - 12

machine 1 arm rows
65kg, 65kg - 7 
60kg, 60kg - 8

close grip pulldowns
119kg - 8
119kg - 8
112kg - 8
96kg - 10

db shrugs (super set)
50kg-->40kg (failure)
50kg-->40kg (failure)
50kg-->40kg (failure)


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

incline smith
140kg - 6 (2 were rest pause)
120kg - 8 reps
120kg - 4 reps (bomb)
100kg - 7 reps

db inclines
57.5kg - 8
57.5kg - 7
57.5kg - 6
50kg - 8

incline machine press
91kg - 8
91kg - 7
84kg - 8

db flys
32.5kg - 7
32.5kg - 6
30kg - 6
20kg - 8

bodyweight holding at 250lbs..motorbike jacket doesnt fit anymore...grragghhhhfffpppppppp....


----------



## AgoSte (Apr 14, 2015)

In for this! BTW I still can't figure out how your routine is lol. I don't know if I'm stupid or what...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

well i'm not spelling it out lol, just follow the journal and it will become clear as mud 

legs

squats
180kg - 6
180kg - 6
140kg - 15

lying ham curls
55, 55, 55kg - 3

seated ham curls
84kg - 10
91kg - 10
91kg - 10
84kg - 10

leg extensions
77kg -10
84kg - 10
84kg -10

standing calve raises
112, 126, 145, 145, 126kg - failure (3 second pauses top and bottom)

seated calve raises
60, 60, 60, 50kg - 15 reps

last night i was lying down watching the british bake off (as you do) and BANG full on quad cramp.... motherfcker.... how can i pay attention to chocolate week when i'm fending off soiling myself on the sofa?
Ive had to order in XXL work tops....i'm being rumbled by my company.... its getting hard to hide the size increase lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> well i'm not spelling it out lol, just follow the journal and it will become clear as mud
> 
> legs
> 
> ...


Lol I hate cramps. Get them in some proper weird places too!!


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Verno said:


> Lol I hate cramps. Get them in some proper weird places too!!


Verno we don't want to know :huh:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

A1243R said:


> Verno we don't want to know :huh:


Pm sent


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

gooch cramp is the worst, you are shaking the trouser snake (or gherkin in my case) and it hits you right between the balls and ass hole.

Jesus wept... it happens when i take clen


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> gooch cramp is the worst, you are shaking the trouser snake (or gherkin in my case) and it hits you right between the balls and ass hole.
> 
> Jesus wept... it happens when i take clen


Lol that is exactly what I was referring too!! 

Or in the jaw when err......diving!lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Verno said:


> Lol that is exactly what I was referring too!!
> 
> Or in the jaw when err......diving!lol


PMSL.... yup... or tongue cramp...

"sorry babe... its gone again"


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Incredible Bulk said:


> trained at Underground gym in Portslade on friday with friends.
> 
> Great session, just chest and light delts before a nandos so nothing to report other than you need a booth with a lot of space when post workout lug heads all sit down, its all elbows in ribs and cheeks when trying to eat at a tiny table lol.


I have trained a few times at UG. Decent isn't it  .

Going to follow this!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> PMSL.... yup... or tongue cramp...
> 
> "sorry babe... its gone again"


lol where'd you get my pic from!

Yes base of tongue/bottom jaw for me :crying:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Drogon said:


> I have trained a few times at UG. Decent isn't it  .
> 
> Going to follow this!


i like the place, will train there 1-2x a mont with some mates.

The machines are quite good and i'm all about focus on the muscle.

If you see me give me a shout


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

tren train choo chooooo....

fck me weights are still climbing, adding weights onto the stack just to see if i can lift it. If there should be a bodybuilding god it would be called Trenthor.... thor on tren... fcking bad ass.

lat work and biceps

lat pulldowns
119kg - 7
112kg - 7
105kg - 7
98kg - 7

straight arm pulldowns
85kg - 10
90kg - 10
90kg - 10
85kg - 10
thats that weight stack maxed... back onto the lap pulldown next week

close grip pulldowns
124kg - 8
119kg - 8
112kg - 7
95kg - 10

BB curls 
55kg - 10
55kg - 10
55kg - 8

preacher curls
40kg - 7
35kg - 8
30kg - 8
25kg - 10

weight 116kg - 255lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Light chest, triceps

Incline smith

120kg x 10

120kg x 6

100kg x 8

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Pec deck

84kg x 10 x 3

77kg x 10

Machine inclines

84kg x 10 x 2

77kg x 10

Overhead ez skulls

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

65kg x 10

All time PB!

Close grip bench

60kg x 10

50kg x 10

40kg x 10

Tri push downs

63kg x 8

56kg x 10

56kg x 10

Measurements taken this morning.

Quads up to 28.5"

Arms are 19" and 20" (only left has a genetic peak?!)

Calves 19"

Chest 49.5"

Neck 18"

Waist 38.5" (stable in two weeks which is good)

Forearms 16"


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back:
straight arm pulldowns
63kg - 10
56kg - 10
49kg - 10

bent rows
150kg - 7
140kg - 10
140kg - 8
140kg - 8
120kg - 10

close grip pulldowns
119kg - 7
112kg - 7
105kg - 8
105kg - 8

machine 1-arm rows
60kg - 8
60kg- 7
50kg - 8

trap bar shrugs
140kg x 3 x failure


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Love the look of your workouts, I like the nothing fancy no frills approach! Also..what lab(s) are you using?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

incline smith
145kg - 6 yay
130kg - 8
130kg - 5
120kg - 8

majorly happy with the 145kg, last week i only managed 140kg for 5 so risk it for a biscuit... 145kg on and felt like the weight was balsa wood. Will go to 150kg next week, on my way to an all time PB of four plates either side...15kg away!

incline machine
98kg - 7
105kg - 7
112kg - 7
119kg - 7
adding weight plates for fun, last week was 98kg... da fuk...

pec deck
105kg - 10
98kg - 10
84kg - 10

db flys
32.5kg - 8
32.5kg - 6
20kg - 10



LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Love the look of your workouts, I like the nothing fancy no frills approach! Also..what lab(s) are you using?


the way it should be lol, just heavy ass weight and work ethic.

cambridge


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

leg day
had a new guy wanting in on the leg session tonight, he competes in u80kg class.
Yes yes "did he spot you on squats haw haw haw haw haw!" jokes ensuing... 

Yes he did and no i didnt show him the youve been framed vid 

Squats
160kg - 15
140kg -15
100kg - 15

lying ham curls
55kg - 10
55kg - 10
45kg - 10

seated ham curls
84kg - 15
91kg - 15
91kg - 15

leg extensions
70kg - 12
77kg - 12
84kg - 12

standing calve raises
144kg, 151kg, 158kg 5 second pauses top and bottom

seated calve raises
55kg - 15
40kg - 15
30kg - 15 ---> 15kg - 15

great session with him, we are training back together on monday...could have found a new training partner


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> leg day
> had a new guy wanting in on the leg session tonight, he competes in u80kg class.
> Yes yes "did he spot you on squats haw haw haw haw haw!" jokes ensuing...
> 
> ...


Love is in the air


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

second workout with potential new training partner.

back:

straight arm pulldowns
63kg, 54kg, 49kg, 42kg - 10 reps

bent rows
160kg - 6
140kg - 7
120kg - 7
100kg - 10

close grip pulldowns
119kg - 7
112kg - 8
105kg - 8
98kg - 10

db rows
45kg - 10 x 3
these were how Big H taught me, video at bottom scan to 2:10+

trap bar shrugs
140kg - 5 x 3
5 sec pause at top, 5 at bottom


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> second workout with potential new training partner.
> 
> back:
> 
> ...


Do you find the pause helps in the shrugs mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

keeps the tension on the traps rather than bouncing it up and down.

Traps grow on deadlifts due to the pull on them, same principle...make 'em scream!!

in other news.... fatty made the BEEF magazine!

Will be on the shelves in WH Smith shortly


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest:

incline smith
145kg - 6+1
130kg - 7+1
120kg - 6+1
100kg - 8+2
(+1 etc indicates spotted sets)

incline machine press
119kg -10
126kg - 10
126kg - 8
stacked the machine...

db flys
32.5kg - 7
32.5kg - 6
27.5kg - 10

pec deck
98kg - 10
91kg - 10
84kg - 10

good workout!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> keeps the tension on the traps rather than bouncing it up and down.
> 
> Traps grow on deadlifts due to the pull on them, same principle...make 'em scream!!
> 
> ...


Cheers for that mate ........... Oh and thank wh smith for the fap material :thumb


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

> legs.... dragged my sorry ass to the gym. Not feeling it last night but plodded on.
> 
> squats
> 
> ...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lats n biceps

lat pulldowns
119kg - 8
112kg - 10
105kg - 10

close grip puldowns
119kg - 8
112kg - 10
105kg - 10

1 arm h/s row
65kg - 10
60kg - 10
60kg - 10

BB Curls
60kg - 7
55kg -10
45kg - 10

preacher machine curl
45kg - 8
45kg - 8
45kg -->35 -->25kg - failure

felt tired and slightly ill last night so loaded up on a high calorie dinner or 2x chicken breast kievs and stuffed pasta, some choc pudding after... today feel right as rain. No such thing as over training, just under eating lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

delts triceps (friday)

db MP
55kg - 6
50kg - 7
50kg - 6
45kg - 10

db laterals
20kg - 10
20kg - 10
pyramid up and back down of 12.5, 15, 20kg - 6-8 reps

cable laterals
6 plates - 10
7 plates - 10

reverse pec deck
84kg - 15
91kg - 12
91kg - 12

facepulls
45kg - failure x 3

OH Skulls EZ
65kg - 10 (PB)
65kg - 8
60kg - 10

close grip bench
80kg - 10
70kg - 10
60 --> 40 --> 30kg - failure

relaxing weekend
weight still at 116.1kg... i was unnerved by this lack of movement but after some measurements i see i'm getting larger

thighs -28.5" (0.5 up)
calves - 19" (0.5" up)
neck - 18.5" (0.5" up)
arms - 20" (0.5 up)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> delts triceps (friday)
> 
> db MP
> 55kg - 6
> ...


What sort of waist have you got fella and chest? Do you wear a suit for work?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> delts triceps (friday)
> 
> db MP
> 55kg - 6
> ...


Nice to see I'm not the only one who forgets to re-measure then shits themselves


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

A1243R said:


> What sort of waist have you got fella and chest? Do you wear a suit for work?


chest is 49.5", luckily no!!! suits are a nightmare and have to be tailored. When i go into the city i make do with a fancy shirt and tie.

Wait is to be measured tonight lol, forgot!!! just be told i look a bit portly, in otherwords fat...thanks....cnt 

My midsectio bloats like no tomorrow (36-38") in the offseason with all the food and shrinks right in on diet to 32"



Verno said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one who forgets to re-measure then shits themselves


Senior moments all round lol!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back

straight arm pulldowns
70kg - flew off the floor, couldnt stabilise
63kg - 10
56kg - 10
56kg - 10

t-bar rows
100kg - 10
115kg - 10
120kg - 8
120-->100-->80-->60kg - drop set to failure

close grip pulldowns
112kg - 12
112kg - 10
105kg - 10

db rows
50kg - meh
60kg - 10
60kg - 10
60kg - 10

smith shrugs
120kg - 10
140kg - failure x 2
drop set after

great workout, training partner had to cancel his PT session with someone after as he was feeling rather tender lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest

incline smith
160kg - 4 (woot)
140kg - 6
120kg - 10
100kg - 10
1st time attempting 4 plates-a-side for some years, got 4, would of had two extra with a spotter but on my tod last night.

machine incline press
126kg (stack) - 7
119kg - 7
112kg - 8
105kg - 8

pec deck
105kg - 10
105kg - 8
98kg - 10

dips
BW - 10
BW - 10

Good session but unbelievable tightness in the pecs after incline press... the 180kg really battered the pecs, its like immediate DOMS.
Had a mini growth spurt so thought i'd take a blurry gym pic...not doing full on poser'ish ones.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Incredible Bulk said:


> chest
> 
> incline smith
> 160kg - 4 (woot)
> ...


No poser pics? Well that's not the attitude is it?? 

cracking chest session mate! ****in monster!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

haha, well leaving some sh1t to the imagination...too many offseasons i've bared all and people are like "dude you're not in 2 weeks out condition, where's the full 6 pack and instagram quad feathering?" lol. The internet + social media is the death of traditional offseason

Delts n Triceps

Machine OH Press
95kg - 12
115kg - 10
115kg - 7
115kg - 7
stacked it with added 20kg on the pin. I wanted to use a machine this week as training partner wasnt feeling too good on the rotator cuff side.

db laterals
22.5kg - 10 PB
20kg - 10
20kg - 8

upright rows (smith) - giant sets
30kg (12) --> 50kg (6) -->30kg (6)
30kg (10) --> 50kg (6) -->30kg (6)
30kg (10) --> 40kg (7) -->30kg (10)

cable laterals
20kg - 15
25kg - 15

reverse pec deck
70kg - 15
77kg - 12
77kg - 12

tri-pushdowns
70kg - 10
63kg - 10
63kg - 10

rope pushdowns
3 sets standing + 3 sets rope overhead
forgot the weight


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

weekly weigh in...117.8kg
I havent changed diet, no cheat meals for the last 2 weeks...just had a growth spurt!

lats n biceps

chins
BW - 15
BW - 12

Straight arm pulldowns
63kg - 12
56kg - 12
56kg - 10

close grip pulldowns
119kg - 10
119kg - 7
112kg - 10

machine rows
84kg - 15
91kg - 12
98kg - 10
105kg - 10
Training partner was catching up so had to go one plate heavier... every effin set...

Seated DB curls
20kg - 10
20kg - 10

ez curls (i go-you go with training partner)
50kg - 15
50kg - 12
30kg - 20
30kg - 15

preacher machine
30kg - 10
35kg - 8


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

friday night was leg night as two mates wanted to train with me at underground gym in portslade, they wanted a leg session.
Went to the gym dead on my feet, not feeling right.

squats
180kg - 10
180kg - 10
140kg - 15
could of gone for 15 reps equalling old PB but just no lungs for it

leg extension
3 sets of meh, crappy leg extension...looks new and shiny but piece of s**t

ham curl
stack - 3 sets of meh, too light stack and no other ham curl equipment.

standing calve raises
stack - 10
3/4 stack - failure (5 sec pauses top and bottom) x 3

seated calve raises
70kg - 3 sets to failure.

went to nandos after, no appetite at all and just picked at my food.
Saturday morning woke up with a full blown cold...that'll be it then!
Feel better after a weekend of chilling but full of the snots.
Avoid underground gym portslade for leg workouts, its s**t.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back in the gym after 4 days out with a cold

back n biceps

straight arm pulldowns
70kg - 10 - PB
63kg - 10
56kg - 10

close grip pulldowns
126kg - 7 PB
119kg - 7
112kg - 7

bent rows
140kg - 10
140kg -10
140kg -10

db rows
65kg - 8
65kg - 7
65kg - 6

ez curls
60kg - 7
55kg - 8
50kg - 10

db curls
20kg - 10
22.5kg - 10

preacher curls
40kg - 10
40kg - 8
40kg - 8


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n triceps

reading about jims pec tear made me bottle going heavy again this week as i had a twinge in both pecs.
A decision well made as it felt tight on the warm up.

incline smith
120kg - 12
120kg - 8
100kg - 10
80kg - 12

incline machine press
119kg - 10
126kg - 8
126kg - 6
119kg - 6

db flys
35kg - 6
30kg - 7
30kg - 6

pec deck
112kg - 8
105kg - 10
98kg - 8

OH Skulls
70kg - 8 PB
60kg - 10
50kg - 10

tri-pushdowns
63kg - 10
63kg - 8
56kg - 10

legs tight as hell in work trousers, took a measurement and now sitting at 29" thighs....that'll do it.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

leg day

squats
180kg - 15
180kg - 8

lying ham curls
55kg - 10 x 2
45kg - 10 x 2

seated ham curls
105kg - 15
105kg - 12
98kg - 12
98kg - 10

standing calve raises
176kg - failure (stack)
176kg - failure
147 - failure

seated calve raises 
65kg - failure x 2
55kg - failure x 2

still hovering around 117kg-118kg so i'm happy.
took a video for the squats, will try to upload for youtube.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Back

Close grip pulldowns
133kg - 3 (felt light-sacked it)
140kg - 7 PB
133kg - 10 PB
126kg - 10
133kg would of been my PB but it felt too 'OK'... went for the weight that pushed me more, now using the whole stack.

T-Bar rows
130kg - 8 PB
110kg - 10
110kg - 10

DB Rows
75kg - 8 PB
75kg - 8
75kg - 8
Sets took as long as they needed, almost breaking into singles rest pause fashion.

Lat Pulldowns
112kg - 10
98kg - 15
98kg - 15

Great workout but sadly marred by what could be a cracked rib... weight belt was under my rib tight, i went to bend over to pick something up and it kinda popped. Laughing/coughing/sleeping out of the question!!! f**k it.
Either way, show goes on


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

found a sports physio, booking in for next week... 12 years in the trade and not some hobby physio who also doubles as a PT or the gym cleaner.

Shoulders n Triceps

Machine OHP
127.5kg - 8
127.5kg - 8
120kg - 6
stack of the machine with some of those weird blocks you can add onto the stack

DB laterals
22.5kg - 10
22.5kg - 10
15kg - 15

Cable Laterals
7 plates - 10
7 plates x 10

reverse pec deck
77kg - 15
70kg - 15
56kg - 15
limited how much i stretched outwards to limit pec engagement on negative

facepulls
3 sets of a weight x failure

tri-pushdowns
(95kg) stack -15
stack - 15
85kg - 15

rope pushdowns
35kg - 20
35kg - 15
35kg - 15
light on tricep to limit strain on pecs when pushing downward.

Not a bad workout, still hevay for shoulders just back off the tricep work so the pec wouldnt get pressure on it.
Pec feels OK and no pain, no tightness...safer rather than sorry.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Sports physio all booked in for Tuesday.... i have an idea i will look like a tit who books a doctors appointment and when it finally comes around, i feel better. Its not giving me any issues but i still want it looked at.

Legs last night

Squats
everything felt hevay on warm ups...dont you just hate those times?
190kg - 12
190kg - 6
So close to a lifetime PB, 3 reps....fark.... but not feeling it... its more keeping the head together as i really get light headed after 10 reps.

lying ham curls
55kg - 12
55kg - 10
50kg - 12

seated ham curls
112kg - 10 PB
105kg - 12
105kg - 10
105kg - 10

standing calve raises
179kg (stack) - failure x 2
144kg - failure x 2

seated calve raises
65kg - failure x 3

good workout, as you can tell the focus is hams and calves... quads are there in abundance but i want bigger hams to match.
Can never have to bigger calves lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Verno said:


> No poser pics? Well that's not the attitude is it??
> 
> cracking chest session mate! ****in monster!!


those mass body sleeveless vest a the bad man/gangsta in every way got two my self, looking good mate any chance of seeing the big wheels??


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

bail said:


> those mass body sleeveless vest a the bad man/gangsta in every way got two my self, looking good mate any chance of seeing the big wheels??


leave it with me and i will see if i can get a pic.

they are sitting at 29.5" now 

OK, leave it with me! This week i have leg workout and arms...no chest workout as i have to see whats the niggle issue tonight with the sports physio. Turns out this physio worked for team GB for powerlifting medical team and works with top tennis pros, cant be all bad!

Back:

Straight arm pulldowns
70kg, 63, 63kg - 10

bent rows
150kg - 10
140kg - 10
140kg -10

db rows - strict and controlled, upwards motion at the start
45kg - 10 x 3

close grip pulldowns
112kg - 7
105kg - 8
105kg - 10

smith shrugs (failure)
3 plates a-side
3.5 plates a side
4 plates a side

Pic from friday


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

busy few days for me, the other half was in hospital (minor surgery) so i took Wednesday off the gym.

Tuesday i had my physio session for my right pec.
Sweet jesus a whole hour of working out the tightness of my chest and feeling like the guys fingers were reaching into the deepest muscle fibre!! It hurt like you wouldnt believe in places.
Upshot of it, no tears, no strain....just a really tight pec. He said that i need to deload now and again rather than spend months on end trying to hit PBs, the pec was like a block of wood and needed to be loosened up. No range of motion issues or anything major.
Really sore chest for two days but feels excellent now. I am to return to chest training next week and build up light.

Last night was shoulders n triceps

DB military press
50kg - 15
50kg - 12
40kg - 12

face pulls super set with reverse pec deck
45kg - 77kg
45kg - 70kg
45kg - 70kg

db laterals (drop sets)
20kg - 15kg - 10 reps
20kg - 15kg - 10 reps
17.5kg - 10kg - 10 reps

tri-pushdowns (on lat pulldowns station)
70kg - 10
77kg - 10 PB
70kg - 10

OH seated skulls
60kg - 10
70kg - 12
60kg - 10

rope pushdowns
40kg - failure x 2

great session and triceps are in pieces today....weight stable at 260lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

all quiet in here, am i boring the sh1t out of everyone?! lol

Back

Concentrating on 1-2 second contraction, and 2-3 second negatives

straight arm pulldowns
70kg - 10
63kg - 10
56kg - 10

t-bar rows
100kg - 10
100kg - 10
90kg - 10

close grip pulldowns
105kg - 10
98kg -10
84kg - 10

1-arm machine rows
56kg - 10
56kg - 10
49kg -10

smith shrugs
140kg - 10
160kg - 10
180kg - 10


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> all quiet in here, am i boring the sh1t out of everyone?! lol
> 
> Back
> 
> ...


yes you are you miserable ****er 

hows the other half? All mended after the op?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

there's life!!! 

Miserable cnt thank you!

yeah she's healing up slowly mate, just trying to get her to chill the fk out and stop doing things.

so far she's painted the bathoom (after spraying hair dye all over it) and sorted out all the kitchen cupboards lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> there's life!!!
> 
> Miserable cnt thank you!
> 
> ...


I always drop in here and read fella just dont always post... You've got the best physique on here IMO.

Whats the current cycle fella?

Haha thats women, they never stop do they :lol: Well at least shes sorting the house out for you


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been pressing the like button!! What more do you want?

Great lifts fella, Looking well gonna be a good off season


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

A1243R said:


> I always drop in here and read fella just dont always post... You've got the best physique on here IMO.
> 
> Whats the current cycle fella?
> 
> Haha thats women, they never stop do they :lol: Well at least shes sorting the house out for you


Cheers bud, i know some big beasts on here have a better physique, they lurk mainly and come out to post now and again.

cycle has dialled down as i prepare to cruise for december.

People who blast 19nors until the end of their cycle and 'cruise' for 4-5 weeks lol... deca/tren lasts around what, 8-9 weeks in the system to a good effect?

so on that note the tren came out last week and its now:

1.2g test e

400mg prop

400mg NPP

December it will be 500mg/wk and thats my cruise, not BS'ing people saying its TRT level lol.

I just want to ramp down a bit before hitting the same tren/test course in january for 16 weeks.



sxbarnes said:


> I've been pressing the like button!! What more do you want?
> 
> Great lifts fella, Looking well gonna be a good off season


Well, errrrm.... a post to read!! i was echoing in my own mumbling and i'm a sensitive little needy b1tch dont you know. 

------------------------

chest n triceps

incline smith
pec deck
flat smith
incline press machine

These were done super light and 40-50% of my last working weights. No pulls, no twinges... managed to bump into the physio as well and he was full of smiles, i will be booking myself in again next week as my shoulders are tight as hell. As soon as you loosen up one area you see how horrific everywhere else is.

ez skulls
70kg - 6
70kg - 6
50kg - 10
50kg - 10
loving life with these, heavy as fook and knocking my old PB for two sets now. The bitch is getting the ez bar up and over my head while in the seated position. The clean and jerk movement rotates the ez in my hand which chews the knurl on my callouses. 
Still, nearly 40kg each side of the ez bar!

tri-pushdowns
63kg - 7
56kg - 10
49kg - 10

rope PD
35kg x failure x 2


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers bud, i know some big beasts on here have a better physique, they lurk mainly and come out to post now and again.
> 
> cycle has dialled down as i prepare to cruise for december.
> 
> ...


thats one hell of a cruise... Thatll be my next cycle  Its all relevant to your size though aint it fella.

what month you looking at competint next year?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

its relevant to the goals mate, some people cruise to hit it back up.... however i dont want to see a slide in mass in the 4-5 weeks, only a clear out and recovery of lipids/liver and hopefully lower the hematocrit level.

my blood pressure dropped 10 points on diastolic alone by reducing the tren! now 135/75

i'm competing in april/may/june. all the shows are weeks within each other.

goal:

nabba south east qualifier - come in at 80% and aim for brits qualification

hopefully nabba brits - come in 100% (4 week gap)

pca finals - hold onto what i can after nabba. I was their finals invite for 2016 so i'd like to do the show and see how i fare


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> Cheers bud, i know some big beasts on here have a better physique, they lurk mainly and come out to post now and again.
> 
> cycle has dialled down as i prepare to cruise for december.
> 
> ...


yea no probs mate. will chip in when I've got something constructive to say


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs

squats
180kg x 12 (wtf)
180kg x 10
140kg x 15
Dafuk...head like a beetroot and eyes red. Strength has slipped a tad.
Dropping the tren maybe?

plate loaded ham curl
50kg - 10
50kg - 10
40kg - 10
Love this new bit of kit, nice contraction, made me feel sick = winner.

seated ham curls
105kg - 12
105kg - 12
105kg - 10

leg press calve raises
stack - failure x 3

seated calve raises
70kg - 10
65kg - 10
60kg - 10

watched the gym owner squat 360kg, fu**ing scary to see the barbell bend under the weight. 
Squatted to depth, stood up with a 'and what?' expression...just easing back in lol


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> legs
> 
> squats
> 180kg x 12 (wtf)
> ...


he's a power lifter then? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

yeah, world title holder lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

pics from last week


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Incredible Bulk said:


> pics from last week


What? Pics in a journal

Back looking big and wide mate


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

next it will be progress in a progress journo...what the actual fuk :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

> lats and biceps
> 
> chins
> 
> ...


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking big aint you fella...

I reckon you need the tren back in  when you drop drugs do you up food to try an counterbalance or just carry on with same amount of food?

@Incredible Bulk


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers bud!

i keep diet the same and dial back the carbs if i find my metabolism slows any.

tren will be back in January, i need to mellow out over Xmas, nobody loves a grinch lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n shoulders friday

pec deck
5-6 sets pre-exhaustion x 10-12 reps

incline smith
100kg - 12
100kg - 10
100kg - 8
80kg - 12
Love how my chest is tweak free and able to press...few more weeks of light work and build up more.

machine incline press
4 sets x 10-12 reps
nice steady holds at negative for the stretch.

db laterals (drop sets)
20-15-10kg - 10 reps
20-15-10kg - 10 reps

cable laterals
5 plates - 12 reps x 2

reverse pec deck SuperSet with facepulls
3 sets

Went to not so sunny Margate on sunday for the pure elite finals.
It was actually a great laugh at the show and the number of classes and competitors was respectful.
I was cramming in what food i could but well looked after by the MuscleXcess team.

I came away with a travel suit case crammed with MuscleXcess clothing and supps so i'm a happy camper.
I had to leave before the awards ceremony though as it does go on some, 9pm and still not trophies handed out. I think they were there till midnight, no joke.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back

db rows
85kg - 7
85kg - 7
85kg - 6

bent rows
140kg - 10
150kg - 3? (bad form so sacked off)
140kg - 8
120kg - 10

close grip pulldowns
105kg - 8
112kg - 7
105kg - 8

straight arm pulldowns
56kg - 10
49kg - 10
49kg - 10

smith shrugs
180kg, 200kg, 180kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n triceps

incline smith
100kg - 12
110kg - 10
100kg - 10
80kg - 10
70kg - 12

incline machine press
98kg - 10
98kg - 10
91kg - 8
84kg - 10

dips
BW - failure x 3

pec deck
98kg - 10
98kg -10
91kg - 10

tri-pushdowns
63kg - 10
56kg - 10
49kg - 10

close grip bench
60kg, 60kg, 40kg - failure

rope pulldowns/super set with overhead
40kg, 35kg - failure

bodyweight is holding at 255lbs

well my friends wedding has thrown competing plans into a loop.
Nabba SE is off the cards and therefore, the nabba british finals.
Soooo...after speaking to Big H the plan will be to charge towards Nabba UK and Nabba England in the autumn of 2016.
This allows another mass push before easing into a cut.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

legs
squats
200kg - 8
200kg - 8
200kg - 6

ham curls (plate loaded)
40kg - 10
45kg - 10
45kg - 10
40kg -10

seated ham curls
105kg - 8
98kg - 12
98kg - 12
98kg - 10

standing calve raises
stack - failure x2
143kg - failure (1/2 stack)

seated calve rasies
70kg, 60kg, 60kg - failure


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

lats n biceps

straight arm pulldowns
70kg, 63kg, 56kg - 10

medium grip pulldowns
112kg, 105kg, 98kg - 10-12

machine rows
77kg, 84kg, stack (140kg) - 8 - 10
Training partner said i was coasting....he was right... stack added onto the exercise
I was ****ed off i couldnt do low rows as some kenyan said he wanted to do 10 sets of 10 reps on it....fu**ing c**t.

db curls
27.5kg - 8
27.5kg - 8
27.5kg - 6

cable curls
55kg - 15
60kg - 15

preacher curls
35kg - 12 x 3 sets

good workout, great week so far.
I feel i am leaner from the front as the veins are fully out and running from wrist to chest but the back is like a camel and holds plenty


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n triceps session again. Yes triceps and chest hit on tuesday but for some reason i wanted to do it again, training partner was happy as he missed both body parts this week.

pec deck
91kg, 98kg, 105kg, 119kg - 10

incline smith
110kg - 10
100kg - 9 +1
90kg - 10
70kg - 12
chest feels great and more on the bar, moving back up slowly... still not 160kg, but getting there.

db incline press
42.5kg - 12
42.5kg - 10
42.5kg - 8

tricep dips
bw - 8
bw - 6

tri-pushdowns
63kg - 10
56kg - 10
49kg - 12

rope pushdowns
40kg x 30 reps.... 20 standing, 10 overhead


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> chest n triceps session again. Yes triceps and chest hit on tuesday but for some reason i wanted to do it again, training partner was happy as he missed both body parts this week.
> 
> pec deck
> 91kg, 98kg, 105kg, 119kg - 10
> ...


good session mate. You have a good weekend? Get up to much?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

elle's parents are down and will be until tuesday morning so spent the weekend entertaining them.

pay day so my amazon account is having a bit of activity buying s**t for people who will use it for a bit then bin it lol. The usual.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n triceps
(training with elle as its her birthday)

pec deck
stack (119kg) - 12 x 3

incline smith press
120kg - 10
120kg - 8
100kg - 8
80kg - 8

machine incline press
stack (126kg) - 8
stack - 7
105kg - 8

dips
bw - 8
bw - 7
bw - 7

tri-pushdowns
63kg - 10
63kg - 8
56kg - 10

close grip bench
60kg, 70kg, 80kg - failure

bit of gyno flare up so hitting with 0.5mg adex ed and thrown in some caber if its the NPP/tren still lurking.

Taken on a lad at the gym who is now my training partner, he competed at an IBFA show. In pretty good shape for a midget, around jim's height. Carbon copy of the weeman truth be known, just no ginger hair.
Ive been training with him for around 5-6 weeks and he has grown a good amount on his back already. Taken over his diet too and see him go from mid 70's on stage to over 80kg's. Strong little c**t... pushes me harder which is great.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

wednesdays leg sesh

legs

squats
220kg - 6
200kg - 6
200kg - 6

ham curls
55kg - 10
50kg - 10
45kg - 12

seated ham curls
98kg - 15
105kg - 12
105kg - 12

leg extensions
98kg - 10
105kg - 10
stack (126kg) - 10

standing calve raises
stack x 2
143kg - 10

seated calve raises
70kg - failure x 3
drop set on last set

-------------------------------------------

last nights lats n biceps

Lat pulldowns
105kg - 10
112kg - 10
119kg - 10

close grip pulldowns
119kg - 10
112kg - 10
105kg - 10

low pulley one arm rows
90kg - 12 x 3

db curls
30kg, 27.5kg, 25kg - 8

cable curls
60kg - 20
70kg - 20

db hammer curls
20kg - 15 x 2

weight 257.5lbs


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

friday off training as missus was ill.

monday - back

db rows
85kg - 10, 8 (pussied out), 10 reps (MTFU)

bent rows
150kg, 10, 10
140kg - 12

close grip pulldowns
112kg - 10
112kg - 10
105kg - 10

straight arm pulldowns
63kg - 8 farrkkkk heavy
56kg - 10

smith shrugs
180kg - 10, 15 (MTFU)


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> friday off training as missus was ill.
> 
> monday - back
> 
> ...


 Looking big fella. Nice big lift that.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

cheers mate, all going well.

Its official, i hate a cruise dose... roll on January, ive even had to go back to using 2.5ml barrels... disgustingly small compared to the 5ml white knuckle makers


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> cheers mate, all going well.
> 
> Its official, i hate a cruise dose... roll on January, ive even had to go back to using 2.5ml barrels... disgustingly small compared to the 5ml white knuckle makers


 I used a 2ml barrel once in my last cycle then used 1ml slin pins  Thats first cycle for you :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

slin pins dont go deep enough broski...i know loads of people like it as they dont like the 1.25" blue but its just too shallow of a jab for me to think of jabbing 1ml! 

Just gives me the heeby jeebies thinking of 1ml oil sitting just under the skin!


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest n triceps

pec deck

stack - 15

stack - 12

stack - 8

incline smith

120kg - 6

100kg - 8

100kg - 8

flat machine press

105kg - 12

119kg - 10

stack (126)- 8

db flys

27.5kg - 10

27.5kg - 8

OH Skulls

50kg - 15

60kg - 12

60kg - 12

tri-pushdowns

63kg - 8

56kg - 10

49kg - 10

CGBP

80kg - 6

60kg - 10

40kg - 15


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> slin pins dont go deep enough broski...i know loads of people like it as they dont like the 1.25" blue but its just too shallow of a jab for me to think of jabbing 1ml!
> 
> Just gives me the heeby jeebies thinking of 1ml oil sitting just under the skin!


 Hahah I'll be using 2ml barrels next time... 1ml test 1ml NPP


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

I like NPP, just a shame it comes in sucha low concentration but as a prop it would start to kick in 200mg/ml!!!

you jabbing 7 days a week then? UKM standard


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Incredible Bulk said:


> I like NPP, just a shame it comes in sucha low concentration but as a prop it would start to kick in 200mg/ml!!!
> 
> you jabbing 7 days a week then? UKM standard


 No mate I'll be jabbing Mon & Thurs I think  be running 500mg test and 200mg NPP I think... Maybe bump NPP up too 300mg if I need to... Small doses for now mate not like you you faking addict :lol:

how you feeling on cruise? Do you feel better or not mate?


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

im not an addict, i just keep the share price buoyant and my levels brimming lol.

not a cruise at all, my cruise is 400-500mg/wk and its nice not to feel like a pin cushion.

looking forward to hitting the tren again though, weight is down to 255lbs so not much of a loss 2nd week in.

blood pressure is way down!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Incredible bulk makes t nation now....


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

hahahaha yeah i saw thta last night!!!

we made it breh 

legs

switched hams to the forefront as training partner really needs hams badly. I dont mind the switch as hanging hammock hamstrings is a beaut to see on stage.

lying leg curls

60kg - 8

55kg - 10

50kg - 9

45kg - 10

seated ham curls

105kg - 15

112kg - 12

112kg - 12

squats (speed)

140kg - 15 (done inside 20-30 seconds)

140kg - 15 (30-40 seconds)

140kg - 10 (5 second pauses at bottom)

leg extension

105kg - 15

112kg - 12

112kg - 10

leg press calve raise

standing calve raise

seated calve raises

done! thighs up to 30", painful to walk with them during the work out as the insides rub so bad...


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

chest and triceratops

pec deck

stack x 15 x 2

stack x 8

smith incline

120kg - 8

120kg - 8

100kg - 10

flat machine press

stack (126kg) - 8

stack - 8

db flys

30kg - 10

30kg - 10

30kg - 6

lying skulls

50kg - 15

60kg - 12

60kg - 12

tri-pushdowns

63kg - 7

56kg - 10

49kg - 10


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

back workout with some biceps tagged on the end.

really feeling the lower dose now with weights feeling heavy as hell but pulling through trying to resist the urge to drop the poundage.
Training partner is quite young and hates dropping the dose, he gets into a funk about feeling smaller and lifting smaller so ive been trying to keep his head on a level keel through december until we both hit it back up in January.

db rows
85kg - 10
85kg - 10
75kg - 10 admitted defeat for holding onto this throughout the 'cruise' but needs must for form.

close grip pulldowns
112kg - 10
105kg - 10
98kg - 10

bent rows
140kg - 8
140kg - 8
120kg - 10

db seated curls
17.5kg - 8 x 3

standing cable curls
60kg - 10
55kg - 10

preacher curls
40kg - 10
40kg - 9

bodyweight at 255lbs still... think if i really hit the offseason again in january to march i could be 270lbs but no point, i really dont want to add fat only to fight with it during a prep. So in january i will be starting an offseason with regular cardio to mop up some of the splurge.... i want to be skinless at NABBA and tbh i will be out-massed so i need to show them up on conditioning if i am to place at all.
last training session tonight for this journal then its project dick-skin in the new year


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

*New*



> chest n triceps
> 
> pec deck
> 
> ...


----------

